# It's Hello Kitty!!!



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 3, 2009)

Hellooooooooo

I went to the event at Eaton Centre tonight and it was so much fun!!!

Soooo, this is what I bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...I love my balloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello Kitty Makeup Bag 
Tahitian Sands BP 
Tippy BPB 
Pink Fish LC 
Sweet Strawberry LG 
She Loves Candy LG 
Big Bow LS 
Cute-ster LS


----------



## Distinque (Feb 3, 2009)

the bag looks like a reusable bag! nice haul...errr gotta wait till it actually come out


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh lucky!!


----------



## oriGINAl (Feb 3, 2009)

Gorgeous! I really do hope that my Macy's counter has the bag too, but I don't know. Anyway, everything looks gorgeous and hope you had a great time!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 3, 2009)

ADORABLE!!! those LIPGLASSES look like....omg....they look like pure fucking love. i cannot wait.


----------



## dOllFaCEx (Feb 4, 2009)

*im so jealous -_- lol i have to wait 9 more days! i cant wait any longerrr *


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 4, 2009)

Great haul. Is that huge bag the bag they put all your goodies in? I just got a regular Mac bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats!!!


----------



## jeffreygirl (Feb 4, 2009)

They didn't have the reusable bags tonight...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Distinque* 

 
_the bag looks like a reusable bag! nice haul...errr gotta wait till it actually come out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its and it's sooo cute!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Oh lucky!!_

 
Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oriGINAl* 

 
_Gorgeous! I really do hope that my Macy's counter has the bag too, but I don't know. Anyway, everything looks gorgeous and hope you had a great time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hopefully!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ADORABLE!!! those LIPGLASSES look like....omg....they look like pure fucking love. i cannot wait._

 
It really is!! So much better in person!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dOllFaCEx* 

 
_*im so jealous -_- lol i have to wait 9 more days! i cant wait any longerrr *_

 
It's almost here!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_Great haul. Is that huge bag the bag they put all your goodies in? I just got a regular Mac bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats!!!_

 
It is!!! the really nice girl at the counter gave me two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeffreygirl* 

 
_They didn't have the reusable bags tonight..._

 
Really??? Ours had BOXES of them!!


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Feb 4, 2009)

omg i'm so jealous! I pre-ordered mine but for some reason i'm worried they forgot about my order.  Ya i know i'm paranoid LOL  I love everything you got.  I pre-ordered the exact same lipsticks and glosses! I can't wait to get my hands on them.  By the way what do you think of the eyeshadows.  I ordered dolly but tbh i'm not a really big fan of it.  I just order it just because i have to have the cute packaging. I know sad.  I could have use that money for something i actually like LOL

~Mindy~


----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 4, 2009)

Great Haul! Maybe its just me, but cutester looks different than the product photos in the hello kitty thread


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Feb 4, 2009)

wow, I'm so excited about this.  How do some find out about these events and who can attend them?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Great Haul! Your lipglosses look so much better than they did in the promo pics!! Enjoy your stuff!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 4, 2009)

You got some cute stuff! Love the balloon


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! I want a few things you have.


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 4, 2009)

super nice haul... can you post swatches of them? pretty please


----------



## Roxie (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_It is!!! the really nice girl at the counter gave me two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Really??? Ours had BOXES of them!!_

 












Well then..... looks like I know which MAC store I'll be going to on launch day!


----------



## starangel2383 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh i am so looking forward to my event on sunday when i get to see the stuff in person and get to play with it.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 4, 2009)

Great haul! 

I am so bummed that I can't get that reusable tote. I love it.


----------



## angied (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh I love it all!!! I cant wait to check them out


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

super nice haul...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 5, 2009)

Your haul is amazing!! I'm eyeing on the Medium Makeup bag for next week and glad that you had fun at the event. I also had fun at the event as well.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

was that bag free?!? i want a cute bag!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

wonderful haul! enjoy


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Roxie* 

 
_













Well then..... looks like I know which MAC store I'll be going to on launch day!



_

 
Hehe.... Well if it's helpful I was there today and my MA was telling me they still have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_oh i am so looking forward to my event on sunday when i get to see the stuff in person and get to play with it._

 
I hope you had fun!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Great haul! 

I am so bummed that I can't get that reusable tote. I love it._

 
Awwww... It is very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angied* 

 
_Oh I love it all!!! I cant wait to check them out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is super nice; so much better than the pics

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuiran* 

 
_super nice haul..._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Your haul is amazing!! I'm eyeing on the Medium Makeup bag for next week and glad that you had fun at the event. I also had fun at the event as well._

 
I love the make-up bag; it has sparked some very interesting convos between myself and my director...LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_was that bag free?!? i want a cute bag!!_

 
I was!!! When you spent over $50 CAD

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_wonderful haul! enjoy_

 
Thanks!!!


----------

